
“Out of the Crisis” Podcast - eries
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2020/04/out-of-crisis.html
======
Endlessly
Since it’s not 100% obvious - the poster “eries” is a popular author and
popularized the idea of lean startups, which currently has (4,636) reviews on
Amazon and a 4.5 star rating:

[https://www.amazon.com/Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-
Continuous...](https://www.amazon.com/Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-Continuous-
Innovation/dp/0307887898)

~~~
cactus2093
An odd way to summarize a career, especially because amazon reviews are
notoriously low quality and almost everything has 4-4.5 stars. It definitely
under-sells his achievements.

~~~
eries
Thank you, that's very kind to say.

------
eries
Produced this emergency podcast in short order with my friends at Breaker and
LTSE. Happy to answer any questions or hear any feedback. Will have more
episodes up soon

~~~
_curious_
Hi Eric, what is an emergency podcast?

And without knowing anything about the guests - what is say, Sam Altman, doing
right now that is qualifies him in your view? In other words, why should
someone listen to him?

~~~
freshhawk
What is an emergency podcast?

A podcast made to monetize an emergency, clearly.

~~~
dang
This comment broke the site guidelines both by snarking and by assuming bad
faith instead of good faith. If you wouldn't mind reviewing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and sticking to the rules when posting here, we'd be grateful.

------
duxup
Is there some reason to think Cuban has some useful thoughts here?

He has done well for himself but he seems more than willing to make quips well
outside of his knowledge base. Specifically I'm thinking of some off the cuff
tweets regarding personal healthcare that seemed to be pretty far off base.

Maybe that was a one off thing but I recall some others even regarding
personal finance that seemed questionable.

~~~
muh_gradle
Cuban is an ok guy, but the healthcare comments are a good example of him
being plain wrong.

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/entertainment/tv/2019/11/04/s...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/entertainment/tv/2019/11/04/shark-
tank-doctor-virus-fighting-pack-isnt-immune-criticism/4151858002/)

This is an example of him arguing with a MD. Cuban takes an issue with the
doctor stating that consumer driven health care from non medical professionals
is responsible for overuse of antibiotics. Cuban gets heated and dismisses the
doctor as a quack when the doctor makes a completely legitimate point.

Mark Cuban, like all successful people in life, is great at providing a loud
opinion on everything and especially with areas that aren't his expertise.

~~~
leereeves
> consumer driven health care from non medical professionals is responsible
> for overuse of antibiotics

That sounds like there are no medical professionals involved, but aren't
medical professionals prescribing the antibiotics?

~~~
untog
I'm not an expert here but I believe the argument is that because it's
consumer driven if a patient wants antibiotics then they can just shop around
doctors until they find one willing to prescribe. Plus of course, drug
manufacturers aggressively pitching their product to doctors.

------
Animats
Is there a transcript?

~~~
eries
Not yet. Would you like one?

~~~
jagiammona
Yes, please! I often read podcast transcripts. Conversations with Tyler,
80,000 hours, and Steve Hsu's Manifold all have great transcripts and because
of that, they are the only podcasts I keep up with.

~~~
eries
helpful - thx

------
kevinskii
_" The first conversation is with investor and philanthropist Sam Altman. He
has been one of the leading Silicon Valley figures helping the entire biotech
industry make a complete pivot to working on solutions: vaccines, therapies,
and eventually a cure."_

Ok, no disrespect to Sam Altman, but _come on_.

~~~
woobity
The entire biotech industry? Surely you kid.

My wife works in biotech in SV and has never heard of him.

~~~
dang
Let's be a bit careful here. That quote doesn't imply that anyone has heard of
SA, only that he has been helping. Sometimes people help behind the scenes.
Similarly, the claim about the industry is simply that it has pivoted. I have
zero idea if either claim is true, but let's at least not replace them with
claims that no one made.

This is in the HN guidelines btw: " _Please respond to the strongest plausible
interpretation of what someone says, not a weaker one that 's easier to
criticize. Assume good faith._"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
woobity
The quote clearly claims he's helping the entire biotech industry, which is
overstated to say the least.

Also no idea why you aren't responding to the GP instead. My post is within
the the guidelines, even if you choose to disagree with its point.

~~~
dang
Sorry to be a stickler, especially since Eric changed his wording, but your
post wasn't within that guideline. You picked a weak interpretation of the
quote you were objecting to. There was no inconsistency between "My wife works
in biotech in SV and has never heard of him" and what it actually said. If you
wanted to refute the quote, something like "My wife works in biotech in SV and
that industry has definitely not pivoted to working on covid" would (if true)
have fit the bill.

You're right that the GP comment was also bad and that I could have replied
there also.

~~~
kevinskii
I appreciate your excellent work in maintaining the discourse, but there just
isn't any serious interpretation of that quote which could have been more
charitable. You'd really have to stretch to get away from the clear
implication that SA's work has been essential to the COVID-19 response.

I also appreciate Eric's polite clarification in this thread, but as of now
the original text remains on his site. It's a legitimate point of discussion
for reasons that others in this thread have explained.

------
akeck
Is the title a reference to Deming's book? ;-)

~~~
eries
Yes

